# Samagam. Wearing Dastar Before Amrit?



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok so you all know I have been practicing tying a dastar for awhile now.  I feel I'd like to wear it around people a little bit prior to doing Amrit. Would it be ok to tie it for samagam this weekend at the Gurdwara?  Even if most of the time I don't tie one....yet?? Or will people look down on this?

My thinking is, wear it around people gradually so it won't be all at once all of a sudden.  

I DO know a lot of men who tie turban ONCE a week... for gurdwara and that's it.  So why am I feeling like I might be doing something wrong? 

I have to be there 4 am to help with breakfast langar, and so I need to know soon... whether or not I can / should.  

Thanks!


----------



## Sherdil (Apr 19, 2014)

Who cares what they think? If you feel like wearing it go ahead. Haters gonna hate. There is nothing you can do about that. Just feel sorry for them. Their lives are probably miserable.


----------



## aristotle (Apr 19, 2014)

> Would it be ok to tie it for samagam this weekend at the Gurdwara? Even if most of the time I don't tie one....yet?? Or will people look down on this?



Why on the earth will they look down upon you? Its a Gurdwara......IMO they'll be quite happy about it. Go ahead with it.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 20, 2014)

aristotle said:


> Why on the earth will they look down upon you? Its a Gurdwara......IMO they'll be quite happy about it. Go ahead with it.



I did it!!!!!!! And I am so glad I did!!!  I got nothing but compliments, and beyond that, I can't explain... except that I was treated 'differently' not that I was ever treated bad at all, but people that never really talked to me before came right to me today!  Also, people from away who were here for the samagam, I had a few uncles / aunties beg me to come to samagam in their city later this Summer.  It's like I was seen in a while new light!  

I was so worried for nothing!!!  I guess I was just scared of the change... because its so outward and not something you can hide at all.... but I guess that was the point - to stand out - why Guru Gobind Singh Ji created the uniform of the Khalsa and turban as part of that.


----------



## aristotle (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy for you


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 20, 2014)

I also got invited to samagam in Boston in a few weeks!!! A few people from here are driving down for the weekend and asked if I wanted to go... and I think I will!!


----------

